# Share Your Workout Playlist



## Maybrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey guys,

I was thinking about getting some more songs to listen to whilst I'm at the gym and wanted to hear from you what you all listen to in hope of pinching some ideas. I'm pretty open minded with music but mainly love Metal as well as Electronic (mainly Trance) music when I'm working out.

It seems like some people listen to:

1) Heavy music to help power them through their workout
2) Stuff that keeps them a bit calmer to maintain heart rates
3) Music they generally listen to day to day
4) All of the above

I'm about 80% heavy/aggressive stuff with a few songs that are a bit calmer thrown in too which is mainly trance/electronic music.

These are some the songs I have on my Shuffle:

*Angry/Heavy:*
C.A.N.C.E.R - Architects
The Final Hour - Molotov Solution
This Is What I Know About Sacrifice - The Ghost Inside
Deceiver - The Ghost Inside
Early Grave - Architects
Hollow - Heart of a Coward
Wolves - Heart of a Coward
The Purest Strain of Hate - Thy Art is Murder
Reign of Darkness - Thy Art is Murder
Apostle - Reign Supreme
Custer - Slipknot
Murderer - Impending Doom
Choke - Counterparts
Pure Hatred - Chimaira
I, Dementia - Whitechapel
Sleep With One Eye Open - Bring Me The Horizon

*Calmer:* 
Introduction - Solar Fields (the theme music from Mirrors Edge 1)
None Shall Live - Two Steps from Hell
Freedom Fighters - Two Steps from Hell
Modus Operandi - Airbase
By Any Means - Andrew Bayer
About 4 songs from the Rocket League Soundtrack
Automagic - Televisor


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 27, 2016)

Sweet thread.

I usually cycle between two types of music when I work out, or am about to work out. Usually heroic, thematic stuff to get me pumped up like when I take my preworkout at home, and do a few pushups to get in the zone, and then angry, heavy hitting stuff at the gym that demands you to get those last reps out. I cycle mainly between metalcore, trance and rap. I usually have some dope youtube videos running on my laptop as I get ready too. Lots of fighter jet Go-Pro compilations and whatnot.

*Pre Workout*
As I Lay Dying - Hellion (Possibly one of the best intros to anything ever)
As I Lay Dying - Electric Eye
Judas Priest - Hell Patrol
Judas Priest - One Shot At Glory
Judas Priest - Down in Flames
Iron Maiden - Aces High (Occasionally the Arch Enemy cover too, they both kick ass)
Sabaton - Night Witches
Sabaton - Ghost Division
Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company
Trivium - Forsake Not The Dream
Trivium - Shogun (skip to right after the clean middle part, the entire song after that one makes me want to throw my couch out the window)

*During Workout*
BFMV - Scream Aim Fire
BFMV - Begging For Mercy
Hollywood Undead - Undead
Flux Pavillion - Cracks ft. Belle Humble Flux Pavillion Remix
The Glitch Mob - Our Demons
The Glitch Mob - Mind of a Beast
The Glitch Mob - Can't Kill Us
Krewella and Nick Romero - Legacy
Krewella - We Are One
Krewella - This is Not the End 
Krewella - Play Hard
Parkway Drive - Leviathan I
Parkway Drive - Sleepwalker
Parkway Drive - The Siren's Song
Parkway Drive Blackout
Motionless in White - Break the Cycle
Miss May I - Relentless Chaos (Probably the song that gets me most stoked to lift, the whole thing is just fire.)

This is getting pretty long by now, but the rest is just some D-12 and DMX. When I work out I don't want to be distracted by the music, I just want it there so I can latch on to a hook, and just crush whatever I'm doing. I've selected most of the songs for my list based on hooks and how they get you to want to bend the barbell in half.


----------



## Psionic (Jun 27, 2016)

Everything Rammstein released


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 27, 2016)

Also DMX


----------



## gnoll (Jun 27, 2016)

If I listen to something when I train, it's usually this song:


----------



## onefingersweep (Jul 18, 2016)

In no particular order (I don't remember the exact playlist)

Fear Factory - Powershifter
Fear Factory - Genexus
Gojira - Backbone
Nevermore - This Sacrament
Meshuggah - War
Vinnie Moore - N.N.Y
Textures - Polars
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Animals As Leaders - CAFO
Racer X - Superheroes
Derek Sherinian - Alpha Burst
Vangelis - Titles
ISIS - In Fiction
Monuments - I, The Destroyer
Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked

Plus some more but I don't remember them now. I've been using that playlist lately.

Usually I don't like to workout to calm music, I want aggressive music mostly


----------



## bostjan (Jul 18, 2016)

I try to get only uptempo songs myself off material such as:

Blotted Science - The Machinations of Dimentia
Buckethead - Cuckoo Clocks from Hell
Spastic Ink - Ink Complete
Racer X - Superheroes, Technical Difficulties
Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve
Liquid Tension Experiment - LTE
Death - The Sound of Perseverance 
Arch Enemy - Wages of Sin, Anthems of Rebellion
Living Colour - Vivid
Matthias IA Eklundh - Freak Guitar

etc.


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 22, 2017)

Hatebreed all the way man!

And when you've gone through the discography a bunch of times, maybe Beneath the Remains or Arise from Sepultura. Meshuggah's Chaosphere works too.

Listening to something that's too slow or mellow or generally isn't intense enough makes me fatigued more easily. I wish I could listen to anything from Joe Pass to Leprous though!


----------



## bpprox22 (Feb 22, 2017)

Get The Shot - Rotting Idols
Get The Shot - Cold hearted
Get The Shot - Lynch the lord
Get The Shot - Prime evils
Veil of Maya - Winter is coming soon
Veil of Maya - Punisher
Veil of Maya - Mark the lines
Veil of Maya - It's not safe to swim today
Veil of Maya - The glass slide
Erra - Impulse (whole album)


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 24, 2017)

Can't remember what the full play list was but I remember the first two tracks, I never used music to stretch just get the music on for the start of the lifting.

Finnis Fatalis Spei - Bleeding Through
Declaration - Bleeding Through

The first one was great as a wraning to the body to get ready and as the 2nd one kicked in start lifting.

Not really afan of any other Bleeding Through apart from this album which slays massively.


----------



## Alborz (Apr 15, 2017)

usually Tigran's discography a la Shadow Theatre / Mockroot. Jakub Zytecki when I need more aggression


----------



## JD27 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just these two in case I forget why I'm working out...


----------



## Anquished (Apr 18, 2017)

I've been listening to Animals as leaders (self titled & joy of motion), Conquering Dystopia self titled & Jeff Loomis Zero Order Phase album. 

I prefer listening to instrumental stuff whilst training and usually I'll just stick a whole album on from start to finish.


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2017)

Man, my music is super boring compared to y'alls. For a while I used to run to Beyond Creation's "Earthborn Evolution" from start to finish; but even then I got tired of that and switched over to the new Weeknd CD and that .... is bumpin. 

For lifting, I've done everything from thrash to ambient and it all just kind of acts as background noise. I don't think I've ever really gotten into a 'zone' through music alone, normally it's if I know I'm in a crunch for time.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 28, 2017)

Usually just put periphery or architects on shuffle. Seems to do the trick every time.


----------



## domsch1988 (Apr 28, 2017)

I alternate between the spotify playlist for deathcore and hairmetal, depending on mood and weight goals i want to reach 
When neither matches, the new Spotify MixTapes worked really well for me. I just don't feel like selecting the music myself. I like to discover new bands i haven't listened to until now


----------



## Spencervmurph (May 17, 2017)

Im big into listing to entire albums when I workout. With that being said my favorites are every Veil album minus ID, the new Emmure cause Josh Travis kicks ass, and the newest Unearth, particularly the song never cease. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## bpprox22 (May 18, 2017)

My headphones broke so no music for a bit :\


----------



## takotakumi (May 18, 2017)

Aside from fast or heavy riffs oriented metal I enjoy listening to Sonic Adventure 2 OST and the new Doom OST as well hehe gets me really really boosted while running


----------



## Blytheryn (May 19, 2017)

domsch1988 said:


> I alternate between the spotify playlist for deathcore and hairmetal, depending on mood and weight goals i want to reach
> When neither matches, the new Spotify MixTapes worked really well for me. I just don't feel like selecting the music myself. I like to discover new bands i haven't listened to until now



Had a spotify random playlist on that was based on what I was listening to and it kicked ass.


----------

